# Fish Compatibility



## JediSkipdogg (Apr 23, 2011)

OK, I have searched all over the Internet and here and finally decided to just post myself what I am looking for. I recently started a 75 gallon tank and my fishless cycle is complete and needs fish. I know a bit of what I want so here are my thoughts so far...

6 Angel Fish
6 Cory Cats
1 Plecostomus

I am trying to find one more "group" of fish to add. Originally I wanted clown loaches but found out they get to large in size for my tank. I would like something colorful but I also want something that I can find easily without having to mail order them. Any thoughts?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If the angels are small you can have that many but once they start growing and pairing up you will have to get rid of 4 of them or the pair will beat the others to death. In a 
75 gal you can add more cories to the group. Try to get all one kind or at least 5 of each kind if you want 2 groups. Rasbora's or some of the larger tetras would make a nice school.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

I love porkchop rasboras - very attractive and very peaceful, no conflicts with other tank mates. They're also quick, so I imagine they'd get out of the angels' way quickly enough.


----------

